# Kiffin out as OC in Title game



## WGSNewnan (Jan 2, 2017)

wow - hope sark can keep up the momentum.
things must have been really breaking down with lane and saban.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 2, 2017)

Source?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> Source?



https://www.seccountry.com/alabama/lane-kiffin-steve-sarkisian-nick-saban

Can't believe he would leave now. Yeah, must have been butting heads with Saban again.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2017)

sark will get it done. hes been around all season and the players know him.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> sark will get it done. hes been around all season and the players know him.



Yeah, I doubt there will be much difference in the play-calling. Just odd Kiffin would leave right now with such a huge game coming up.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, I doubt there will be much difference in the play-calling. Just odd Kiffin would leave right now with such a huge game coming up.



saban told him to leave.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> saban told him to leave.



If Saban shows up at this weeks press conference with dark sunglasses on, we'll know there is more to this story.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 2, 2017)

Hopefully not like CMR abandoning the Noles before we played OU for the National title.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2017)

kiffin really seemed distracted and distant. Heck, he even seemed annoyed having his children around during the post game celebration. I even pointed that out to my wife. either way, he did a great job during his tenure. to bad he did not have the total work ethic of mcelwain or kirby smart to suck it up and finish the job right. guess thats why they are hc at premier programs now and he is headed to a lowly hc position at fau.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2017)

Man, I hate it but felt it was tense during the Washington offensive debacle. As i said in the other thread, Kiffin just didn't look like his head was in the game. 
Guess Nic felt the same way.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> saban told him to leave.



My thoughts as well. Just hope Sark is not too big a change for the Tide offense on such short notice.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> My thoughts as well. Just hope Sark is not too big a change for the Tide offense on such short notice.



kydawg was right. they were running the ball fine. im so sick of having drives stalled when they pass on 2nd and five and hurts throws the ball to the players standing on the sideline. they left 21 points on the field doing this against washington.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> My thoughts as well. Just hope Sark is not too big a change for the Tide offense on such short notice.



mcelroy adamantly defended the point on tv just now that saban showed him the door.


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2017)

Kiffin is a good man.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2017)

Let it Burn!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 2, 2017)

alphachief said:


> Hopefully not like CMR abandoning the Noles before we played OU for the National title.



He was there..your team wasn't


http://www.espn.com/abcsports/bcs/s/2000/1227/975760.html


----------



## Throwback (Jan 2, 2017)

Alabama now has a scapegoat if they lose.
And they couldn't ask for a better one in "fire lane" kiffin


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2017)

Looks like Saban has handed the game to Clemson!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 2, 2017)

Kiffin has great ethics


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Looks like Saban has handed the game to Clemson!



Well, there are two ways to look at it:
 If Kiffin stayed, he spends all his time on the phone doing FAU bidness till gametime and calls a complete mess again.
Kiffin goes, Sark's been in Tuscaloosa since summer, the players know him, his offensive gameplan is an unknown so Clemson's prep is thrown out the window. 
It is what it is, so i can only hope for the best. It's incredible that we made it this far with a true freshman QB.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 2, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, there are two ways to look at it:
> If Kiffin stayed, he spends all his time on the phone doing FAU bidness till gametime and calls a complete mess again.
> Kiffin goes, Sark's been in Tuscaloosa since summer, the players know him, his offensive gameplan is an unknown so Clemson's pre
> 
> ...




Please...Bama's game plan not going to change in a week, so Clemson knows how to plan for them.  May not do them any good, but there will be no change in Bama's plan or Clemson's prep.

"Incredible we have made it this far with a true  freshman QB"  thank Lane Kiffen


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2017)

Early congrats to Clemson


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2017)

I can call the O for Alabama. Just run the ball.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I can call the O for Alabama. Just run the ball.



You may need to. Sark will be drunk by the half.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, there are two ways to look at it:
> If Kiffin stayed, he spends all his time on the phone doing FAU bidness till gametime and calls a complete mess again.
> Kiffin goes, Sark's been in Tuscaloosa since summer, the players know him, his offensive gameplan is an unknown so Clemson's prep is thrown out the window.
> It is what it is, so i can only hope for the best. It's incredible that we made it this far with a true freshman QB.



Game plan will be the exact same. Run early and run often. If Clemson can at least contain the backs of bama then they'll have to stop the freshman QB which can run to. Bama will be fine. But does create a wrinkle. Clemson ain't all that. Good but not great. Bama is great even with a freshmen QB...


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> You may need to. Sark will be drunk by the half.


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2017)

It helps to have a lot of "consultants" and former NFL players at practice each week. Might be where the extra 20 million went.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I can call the O for Alabama. Just run the ball.



Scarborough left, Scarborough right, Scarborough up the middle.

Of course the trick for the D is figuring out which way he's going this time. Stack the box on the wrong side of the ball and you got problems.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 2, 2017)

Sure is nice of Saban to give Clemson an extra chance with his coaching alterations.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 2, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> He was there..your team wasn't
> 
> 
> http://www.espn.com/abcsports/bcs/s/2000/1227/975760.html



Mentally abandoned at best!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> "Incredible we have made it this far with a true  freshman QB"  thank Lane Kiffen



Hmmmm.. Wonder what he would do behind UGA's line...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2017)

All this makes you wonder.....

Was Kiffin focused more on Fau or did Alabama finally play a team with a good defense?


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 2, 2017)

Kiffin was fired mid season last year, talked his way back. Sark was brought in to replace Kiffin this season as it was clear that Kiffin would not be back.
No excuses if BAMA looses to Clemson.
Kiffin did a great job, but the dude is toxic, with a real penchant for the coeds.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 2, 2017)

In Saban we trust....lol


----------



## tcward (Jan 2, 2017)

Sark is the better nose picker....


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2017)

tcward said:


> Sark is the better nose picker....



 Dude be eatin his boogers....... I wonder if he was drunk??


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 2, 2017)

mizuno24jad said:


> In Saban we trust....lol



....and why not?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Dude be eatin his boogers....... I wonder if he was drunk??



Boogergate


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2017)

Y'all quit acting childish and act your age.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2017)

.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 3, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I can call the O for Alabama. Just run the ball.



charlie is right again. run the ball.keep clemson off the field.  rest the d. and when deshaun is on the field put his tail on the ground hard and be done with it. Seriously, look at the teams that put points up on clemson. VT is a 4 loss team and did it a month ago. Bama is better than them offensively. surely sark and nick can figure that one out.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 3, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, I hate it but felt it was tense during the Washington offensive debacle. As i said in the other thread, Kiffin just didn't look like his head was in the game.
> Guess Nic felt the same way.



Nick doesn't want Kiffin's offense to look like Smart's defense did with one foot out the door against Clemson.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 3, 2017)

I think Clemson will bring the same game plan that beat the bucks. They will stack the box to stop the run and force hurts to pass. I don't see this going well for Booger. Bama D should hold them to 21 points or so but I don't think Bama will score that many


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 3, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> I think Clemson will bring the same game plan that beat the bucks. They will stack the box to stop the run and force hurts to pass. I don't see this going well for Booger. Bama D should hold them to 21 points or so but I don't think Bama will score that many



and you thought Tosu would win. Bama will put up 35. clemson will not. game over. look at their body of work. they have many flaws.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 3, 2017)

deshaun will be picking grass out of his tooth and trying to breath at the same time.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> They will stack the box to stop the run and force hurts to pass.



I bet not. Scarborough will get his yards when it counts and Hurts can carry the rock when he has to.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 3, 2017)

gonna be a bama run game. plant deshaun. game over.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 3, 2017)

Hurts will throw 2 picks that prove fatal to the Tide


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 8, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Alabama now has a scapegoat if they lose.
> And they couldn't ask for a better one in "fire lane" kiffin



No scapegoat, no excuses, Whoever wins is NC and congratulations to that team. Roll Tide!


----------



## lampern (Jan 8, 2017)

Alabama is going to stomp Clemson.

The Washington game was a wake up call.


----------



## ACracing98 (Jan 8, 2017)

May the best team win!  I hope it is a close game!  Go Clemson!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2017)

If Alabama wins or looses, it will have nothing to do with Kiffin.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 11, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> sark will get it done. hes been around all season and the players know him.





Matthew6 said:


> deshaun will be picking grass out of his tooth and trying to breath at the same time.





Matthew6 said:


> gonna be a bama run game. plant deshaun. game over.


----------

